# Paslode Impulse Problems



## PLC-Landscape

I purchased a used Paslode Impulse angled finish nailer model IM250A - from Home Depot. The problem with it is that it doen't consistently fire. The fuel cell cycles, but nails won't fire. It has worked for me on one job, but other than that, its very inconsistent and usually doesn't fire. I've fully charged the battery and changed the fuel cell, so it's not either of those. Does anyone have an idea as to what has to be replaced? I think I would love this gun - if it works!


----------



## Eric K

Is it POPPING everytime? Does the fan run when you pull the trigger? BTW Welcome to the forum.


----------



## PLC-Landscape

*Paslode Impulse*

'Popping' - as when the nail shoots? - No, it doesn't pop, only the air cycles & fan runs. When/if it does pop, the nail comes out fine.


----------



## Glasshousebltr

It's the igniter, it's a small type of spark plug at the back of the gun behind the piston head. Remove it and clean it or replace it. Be sure to check the lead wire to it as well.

Bob


----------



## Bone Saw

Glasshousebltr said:


> It's the igniter, it's a small type of spark plug at the back of the gun behind the piston head. Remove it and clean it or replace it. Be sure to check the lead wire to it as well.
> 
> Bob


that's it and can be damn frustrating at times, it can be any number of things directly related to the sparking. if you remove the fuel cell and try to fire it you should hear a faint "tick" sound, that is your spark, no tick, no spark.


----------



## Leo G

Did you try a different fuel cell? They have an expiration date. Also the fuel metering device could be screwy, I had this happen to me. I bought a package of red tops and needed the yellows. So I yanked my old yellow off of my previous fuels cell. It worked fine for the first few cells but as I approached the 5th cell it gave me problems. I switched to a new yellow metering cap and the problem was fixed. Also like the other boys said, check the spark and wire.


----------



## PLC-Landscape

Thanks everybody - I'm going to take a look at the igniter and snoop around inside.


----------



## Leo G

Oh yea, another thing, what is the temperature that you are operating the gun at? If the gun is cold they don't work to well. Below 20ºF and they won't work. If the fuel cell is cold put it under your armpit and let it warm up for a minute or two (run under warm water etc.). Then try the gun again. Sometimes you need to get the whole gun up to operating temperature (x>45ºF). If your operating a warm gun, well, then, never mind....


----------



## kklick

Those paslodes are nice guns but are a bit touchy. You have to keep them clean or you'll have problems. They are pretty simple to disassemble and clean. A good cleaning will go a long ways. If not most parts are easy to change out.


----------



## lxdollarsxl

*Nails*

One problem i had with mine was i bought some generic nails, dang the heads come off occasionally and jam it up, so stick to makers nails


----------



## Woodcrafter74

PLC,
Did you get your gun working? My Paslode framer crapped out over the weekend. Shot 500 nails perfectly, and then nothing. Gave it good cleaning, new fuel cell and charged battery. It cycles every time and about every third time it fires, but even when it fires, it doesn't shoot a nail. Any thoughts?


----------



## dougchips

not to stray...but I had 3 paslodes and changed to the dewalts. No more fuel cells, no more batteries falling out, no more cold weather issues, no more cleaning.....and they have little head lights


----------



## Bone Saw

Hi gents, I posted it before, I'll post it again, hang up the paslodes for this powers track it
got 2 imct's 4sale practically new barely used, work fine, new ones with tooless tip adj. and rafter hook


----------



## PLC-Landscape

I may switch to a different gun.....I actually put my Paslode in the closet and plan to work on it when things slow down - lol - get it working and sell it. Not sure yet.


----------



## Cole

Bone Saw said:


> Hi gents, I posted it before, I'll post it again, hang up the paslodes for this powers track it
> got 2 imct's 4sale practically new barely used, work fine, new ones with tooless tip adj. and rafter hook



How much?


----------



## Bone Saw

350, umfortunately I tossed the case and the saftey glassed when I got em, as I do all my tools


----------



## PLC-Landscape

I changed the fuel cell - - - and it seems to be working now....:thumbup: - The date on the old one was Feb 04...lol


----------



## Cole

PLC-Landscape said:


> I changed the fuel cell - - - and it seems to be working now....:thumbup: - The date on the old one was Feb 04...lol


Thats good to hear!


----------



## JBS

*ANother Paslode Problem*

My Paslode framing gun will only fire when I go straight in, if I try to toe-nail (using the naural angle design of the gun) I get nothing. No pop, no fan, nothing. Any idea's. The local lumber yard mentioned "brushes", but when I looked at the tune-up book I saw nothing in the exploded parts view for brushes.

Any ideas?

Thanks,

JB


----------



## Guest

*best jigsaw?*

I wanted to know if anyone had any suggestions on what jigsaw is best:clap: to use?


----------



## TBFGhost

JBS said:


> My Paslode framing gun will only fire when I go straight in, if I try to toe-nail (using the naural angle design of the gun) I get nothing. No pop, no fan, nothing. Any idea's. The local lumber yard mentioned "brushes", but when I looked at the tune-up book I saw nothing in the exploded parts view for brushes.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> JB


I know this is a little old, but I have the same problem with one of my Paslode Nailer...It is the tip, if I reach up and pull the tip in just a bit further it fires just fine....I think the tip is worn down just enough that it won't fire when the gun in on an angle.... 

I have both the Framer and 16 angled finish...i love both and would never trade it for the dewalts or any other brand....as far as the framer goes, I am going to see if I can weld a bit of material on the tip and sharpen it up....that should give the length I need to consistently toe nail....and the cold weather thing is not too much of an issue...i just rotate two fuel cells for really cold weather. I keep one in a warm pocket, when the one is the gun gets cold, I swap it out...or if indoors and near a hot water heater...place the cell on top of that. :thumbsup:


----------



## Atom

I have a Paslode finish nailer that doesn't fire. I took it apart and cleaned it and when I put it back together it wouldn't shoot even with fresh fuel. When I trigger it fan runs but there is no spark. It's not dirty, so what's my next step?

Tom


----------



## Leo G

spark plug or spark generator module, is the wire to the spark plug ok?


----------



## festerized

try changing the yellow or red gas insert at the back of the gun
Its made of plastic and the housing is alumnium
the softer plastic wears out and gas passes by insert insted of going in gun


----------



## Atom

Ok, got it figured out. When I took it apart and lubed the o ring as per instructions, the o ring seemed to have expanded so that when I put it back together the o ring would get in a bind and not let the cylinder travel all the way. I fiddled with it a little to get it more evenly seated and then jammed the head down hard enough to force it over the o ring and then it worked just fine. Thanks for the answers; even though I sort of figured it out on my own, I needed this thread to help me do that. Forums are great!

Tom


----------



## loneframer

I have had good luck with my Impulse guns. 3 framers, an angled 16 ga. and a straight 16 ga. The only time I have problems with misfiring is in extreme cold or when the gun needs cleaning, which I do maybe thrice a year.
I did have an issue with my straight trimmer with it double firing nails and jamming the drive pin. I pulled the piston and filed the back of the drive pin on a slight bevel so that it wouldn't hang up on the second nail. It has been very reliable ever since.
Operator error can cause the driver to not recoil also. If you "pull back" prematurely during nailing , the piston more often than not will not retrieve far enough back to allow the next nail to follow. Maintaining firm pressure during nailing will virtually eliminate this problem.:thumbsup:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

These paslode sure can take a beating if looked after. I have dropped 2 of the 3 i have in the lake a few times and a good clean out they work like a dream.


----------



## loneframer

:clap::clap::clap: Just picked up a used/reconditioned 18 gauge Impulse. Complete kit for $199. Aside from a scuff on the case, there isn't even a dirty fingerprint on it.:thumbup:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

loneframer said:


> :clap::clap::clap: Just picked up a used/reconditioned 18 gauge Impulse. Complete kit for $199. Aside from a scuff on the case, there isn't even a dirty fingerprint on it.:thumbup:


 
Thats how i bought mine. Recon and it was mint.


----------



## Tom Struble

JBS said:


> My Paslode framing gun will only fire when I go straight in, if I try to toe-nail (using the naural angle design of the gun) I get nothing. No pop, no fan, nothing. Any idea's. The local lumber yard mentioned "brushes", but when I looked at the tune-up book I saw nothing in the exploded parts view for brushes.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> JB


maybe you need to adjust the depth?


----------



## Chasing Dreams

I have been having problems with the batteries backing out just enough to loose contact and I have to give a little push every now and then.

Anyone have an idea for a cure?


----------



## loneframer

Chasing Dreams said:


> I have been having problems with the batteries backing out just enough to loose contact and I have to give a little push every now and then.
> 
> Anyone have an idea for a cure?


 If the battery isn't backing out to the point of release, try spraying the inside of the battery receiver with a liberal dose of contact cleaner as well as wiping the contacts on the battery itself.


----------



## Andrew M.

loneframer said:


> :clap::clap::clap: Just picked up a used/reconditioned 18 gauge Impulse. Complete kit for $199. Aside from a scuff on the case, there isn't even a dirty fingerprint on it.:thumbup:



I never see the 18ga. on the ebay/Paslode site. Where did you buy this?


----------



## Andrew M.

loneframer said:


> If the battery isn't backing out to the point of release, try spraying the inside of the battery receiver with a liberal dose of contact cleaner as well as wiping the contacts on the battery itself.



A soft rubber eraser also works to clean batteries and contacts as long as they are not gold plated.
I have a 16ga paslode, older model and I have Hitachi gas framer RH and a 15ga DA type. Both brands work well but the 15ga Hitachi is excellent as long as the fuel is not expired [have issues with a fuel rod only 2 months out of date]and I use only Senco nails. At 4 lbs. and compact size,the battery only nailers are too heavy and large. I had major issues with some old nail strips that have a "T" head instead of the "D" shape of the senco DA. The 18ga from Hitachi is based on the same basic design and is about the same size and price , unlike pneumatic 18ga tools.


----------



## loneframer

Andrew M. said:


> I never see the 18ga. on the ebay/Paslode site. Where did you buy this?


 I found it at Home Depot. They had it marked at $225, but they are always willing to mark down the used/remanufactured equipment. I put it to use today, but only ran about two clips through it. No misfires or nail jams, so all seems in order.:thumbsup: The belt clip is great and no hose to drag around is pure unadulterated freedom.:thumbup:


----------



## Heefs Home Impr

*paslode brad nails are the culprit...*

my 18ga straight brad nailer will jamb with a brad all bent and mangled holding the firing pin from returning for the next shot.

I took it to Paslode in Markham, had it serviced and it ran fine for a day then started all over again.

Frustration sets in when I line up trim,go to shoot a brad and nbothing happens.

So, I ask the service guy about it and he says Paslode has been getting their brads made in , you guessed it, China.
I try porter cable brads also made in China and I have no more issues.

just my experience.:thumbsup:


----------



## contra

I bought my Paslode 16 Gauge Angled Finish Nailer on Ebay. It worked great for about a year. I keep it clean, battery charged, fresh fuel cell. Then it didn't want to fire with the fan running. I gave up on it. After reading everyones replies I thought I would try brute force and it worked. I pushed down pretty hard and the gun popped. This is not the best situation as I would like to gently push down to put the nail where I want it and not have to slam it at the surface and miss my mark.


----------



## TBFGhost

contra said:


> I bought my Paslode 16 Gauge Angled Finish Nailer on Ebay. It worked great for about a year. I keep it clean, battery charged, fresh fuel cell. Then it didn't want to fire with the fan running. I gave up on it. After reading everyones replies I thought I would try brute force and it worked. I pushed down pretty hard and the gun popped. This is not the best situation as I would like to gently push down to put the nail where I want it and not have to slam it at the surface and miss my mark.


 
....you shouldn't have to do that....I never have.:blink:


----------



## Tom Struble

there is another o ring in whats called the ''mid check'' area,that may be broke or rolled


----------



## jeffaah

I have a few older paslode nailers with the orings. They get gummed up, stuck, pinched, broken, etc. The newer design with the metal rings for seals is MUCH better.


----------



## CanningCustom

Hey JBS, i had the same problem with my gun once too. But what i didn't realize is i had pushed my nosing back tad too far. Try readjusting your nosing you can actually going back the last suggested depth position. Worked for me and hope it'll work for you. Lone 199 bucks huh **** man you can't find one up here for that price. I'm looking for one since some ****ing nice person walked off with mine. Oh yeah Lone where are you from A.C? Wildwood?


----------



## loneframer

CanningCustom said:


> Hey JBS, i had the same problem with my gun once too. But what i didn't realize is i had pushed my nosing back tad too far. Try readjusting your nosing you can actually going back the last suggested depth position. Worked for me and hope it'll work for you. Lone 199 bucks huh **** man you can't find one up here for that price. I'm looking for one since some ****ing nice person walked off with mine. *Oh yeah Lone where are you from A.C? Wildwood?*


 I'm actually inland, 40 minutes from AC, 45 minutes from Wildwood and 35 minutes from Philadelphia.:thumbsup:


----------



## OCRS

When you experience a no-fire from the guns, paslode says to shoot at something over your head, like a ceiling joist or truss. If after 3 or 4 tries it works fine, it's the cell. I never put much credence in the expiry of the gas before but it's true, the cell does go bad after awhile.


----------



## TBFGhost

I am guessing they want you to fire it over your head to clear the chamber? Do Paslodes work upside down? I never tried....


EDIT: nevermind...lol. I am a moron.  I use it upside down all the time.:laughing:


----------



## Tom Struble

you do? what do you beat the nails in with the head?your not on of those ''canadians'' are you?:blink:


----------



## CanningCustom

loneframer, right on man im originally from new jersey grew up there. Lived next to Camden for 23yrs (oh joy) and for tomstruble i am now "one of those canadians"


----------



## Tom Struble

some of my best freinds are Canadian:shifty:


----------



## loneframer

tomstruble said:


> some of my best freinds are Canadian:shifty:


 Molson family?


----------



## OCRS

TBFGhost said:


> I am guessing they want you to fire it over your head *to clear the chamber*? Do Paslodes work upside down? I never tried....
> 
> 
> No, it's got something to do with expired gas only reaching the chamber when the tip is at the bottom. Maybe the gas loses it's expansive ability after the expiry date.


----------



## loneframer

CanningCustom said:


> loneframer, right on man im originally from new jersey grew up there. Lived next to Camden for 23yrs (oh joy) and for tomstruble i am now "one of those canadians"


 Camden's a tough neighborhood. Been to a few concerts there and the aquarium, but I don't have any friends there.:laughing: I'm originally from Millville, transplanted to Vineland about 20 years ago.:thumbsup:


----------



## Ebbo

I am having the same problem now. Took it apart and cleaned it again. The fan will start to run but die after a second. Any thoughts to what it could be?


----------



## spartancc

Im not saying anything about my 5 passloads that work great. Dont want to jinx em!


----------



## Leo G

You just said something.


----------



## Burns-Built

Ebbo said:


> I am having the same problem now. Took it apart and cleaned it again. The fan will start to run but die after a second. Any thoughts to what it could be?


Lone probably knows the most about them, but you may just need to pull everything apart, the black and red wires, pull the fan out and spray everything down well with cleaner. Make sure the contact on your wires is good. Depending on how long ago you got it from HD you should be able to return it within 30 days, it was probably a recon because someone was having the same issue. If you are persistant you can fix it.


----------

